# Audi TT mk3 2015/2016 differences and Google maps support ?



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I'm still on the lookout for used Audi TT mk3 (2015/2016) with 1.8 or 2.0 engine (i'm leaning towards 1.8 because i've read quite a few topics that difference is not worth the extra money). Now i can't find anywhere anything about Google maps support, can someone explain to me if this is stock on every car (and sim card support) or can this be ordered extra ?

Also i couldn't find a lot of information on differences between models 2015 vs 2016 (i've read somewhere that 2015 still uses old computer hardware and is slower than newer that is in 2016 - is this true ?)

Also what is the difference between S-line vs non S-line versions ? just the look outside or is difference on the inside too ? if someone has the time to explain this or put a link where they show the differences for Audi TT i would be grateful.

For the end, what should i look out for in TT to have included when buying ? (as i said, i would love if it had google maps on it).


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

be aware that the google map feature will be dismissed at the end of 2020 for all those cars produced before 2019. Also, google maps provides just the "visibility" on the screen, navigation still uses maps provided by Audi.
For the remaining questions, wait for more reliable opinions since I have TTS


----------



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> be aware that the google map feature will be dismissed at the end of 2020 for all those cars produced before 2019. Also, google maps provides just the "visibility" on the screen, navigation still uses maps provided by Audi.
> For the remaining questions, wait for more reliable opinions since I have TTS


Thank you for information, but is this credible ? That's one of the features i was looking forward to using it. Did they officially disbanded this ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's official  
it has been confirmed by Audi Social Community Manager on US forum where he officially writes on behalf of AOA

_Yes, you are correct Audi vehicles were initially manufactured to support Google Earth, but Google has since created a new software update in which the hardware in older vehicles will no longer be compatible with. Audi has taken steps to manufacture hardware that is compatible with the new software in MY19 and newer vehicles, but MY18 and older will no longer be able to use the Google Earth functionality as of December 31, 2020. I apologize for the inconvenience as I know this is frustrating, but please let me know if there's any other questions._


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Cryptonious said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > be aware that the google map feature will be dismissed at the end of 2020 for all those cars produced before 2019. Also, google maps provides just the "visibility" on the screen, navigation still uses maps provided by Audi.
> ...


you're not missing much - i used it 3 times in 3 years. Not sure what the fuss is about.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not so fundamental but neither useless...
and still offered on current models...
by the way, is street view available?


----------



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

Well that kind of sucks, i love google maps navigation on my phone, especially if i was able to send navigation route straight from my phone to my car, that would make traveling much easier.

Anyways, can someone share some insight into difference between 2015 and 2016 MK3 model ? Are there any benefits in 2016 model that are worth having it ?


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Just to emphasise what has been said already - Google Maps is not available on any TT. Google Earth (the images only, not any navigation function) is available on some TTs (needs the Tech Pack, I think) but older TTs are losing that ability anyway thanks to Google, as explained by Audi. The only way to get the Google Maps navigation function is to use Android Auto (or CarPlay) and that is only possible from MY17 onwards (with Tech Pack) and I understand it is not very well integrated into Virtual Cockpit, for example there is no full-screen view mode. Now having said all that, this was a disappointment to me at first because I used to use Google Maps for navigation in my TT Mk2 (using a Kenwood head unit), but on my 2016 Mk3 (again, with Tech Pack) I have found the built-in Audi Nav to be much better than I expected. The traffic function works really well, which I hadn't expected. The only downsides really are no link to the destinations in my Google calendar entries, and my car's map is getting out of date (last free edition for a 2016 car is the 2018-19 map). So make sure to buy a TT with Tech Pack (to get the Audi Nav); then put a SIM in the car to get the online traffic function, and enjoy the brilliant integration of the Audi nav with the rest of the cockpit. Re 2015 and 2016 - I'm not aware of any significant differences. As with any TT, check the spec of the car you're considering carefully and remember a lot of stuff wasn't standard even if you'd expect it to be.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Isn't this just a way of the world now and a consequence of ever advancing technology.
Your old computer and old operating system become unsupported after so many years and don't get any updates.
Likewise if you hang on to your iPhone longer than Apple would like, then you find you can't run the latest OS and more and more apps stop working.
The latest one to hit the news is with older Sonos speaker systems which will lose some functionality due to advancements in technology which the older hardware can't keep up with.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Cryptonious said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm still on the lookout for used Audi TT mk3 (2015/2016) with 1.8 or 2.0 engine (i'm leaning towards 1.8 because i've read quite a few topics that difference is not worth the extra money). Now i can't find anywhere anything about Google maps support, can someone explain to me if this is stock on every car (and sim card support) or can this be ordered extra ?
> 
> ...


Get the 2.0l. I was given a 1.8l as a loaner last year - gutless. I found myself having to change down to maintain speed on inclines and well, it was just plain lame IMO. Having also had 2.0l quattro as a loaner, I know which car I would get. I'm sure all the 1.8 drivers will now slate me :roll: :lol: but that's my opinion after driving both and that was literally two weeks apart when our SQ5 had to in and then back again for warranty work. Both times they gave me a TTC to use for the day.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Cryptonious said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Also what is the difference between S-line vs non S-line versions ? just the look outside or is difference on the inside too ? if someone has the time to explain this or put a link where they show the differences for Audi TT i would be grateful.


When I got my 2018 TT the SLine added some badges, a body kit and LED headlamps (Sport came with only Xenon lights and different running/side light arrangement). But the headlights made the choice for me - had to be the SLine.


----------



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your input. So based on what you have provided i should be searching for 2015 year with 2.0 TFSI engine, S-line with tech pack.

I was reading somewhere that 2015 had old hardware inside and in 2016 year that was updated, but i might be wrong. So basically nothing drastically changed between 2015 and 2016 then ? i would think they fixed some of the minor problems that 2015 year had.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Mine is 2016 and I don't think the spec has changed from 2015. It would be a bit early in the car's life for that to have happened. If you are thinking of minor changes to the way it's manufactured rather than spec changes - well, yes, maybe, but those can happen at any time. There doesn't seem to be any consistent message on this forum to say that 2015s are inferior to 2016s. My advice would be, once you've found a car with a spec you like, check the history. If it has had Audi dealer service in the early years, then any build problems that bothered the first owner will have been dealt with. Quite likely, there weren't any. The TT is a pretty well-made car.


----------



## Cryptonious (May 13, 2019)

simestt said:


> Mine is 2016 and I don't think the spec has changed from 2015. It would be a bit early in the car's life for that to have happened. If you are thinking of minor changes to the way it's manufactured rather than spec changes - well, yes, maybe, but those can happen at any time. There doesn't seem to be any consistent message on this forum to say that 2015s are inferior to 2016s. My advice would be, once you've found a car with a spec you like, check the history. If it has had Audi dealer service in the early years, then any build problems that bothered the first owner will have been dealt with. Quite likely, there weren't any. The TT is a pretty well-made car.


Thanks for your input. I see you previously had MK2, how does it compare to MK3 ? is the upgrade big and was it worth it ?

What about mk3 shift paddles, are they included in every s-tronic auti TT (1.8 and 2.0) ? or is this something that is purchased extra ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the paddles are included in the S-tronic pack


----------



## Vekien (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow TIL Google Earth is being deprecated, how does that even work? like it works now so does it just "stop" working even though I don't update?

TBH Google Earth isn't that great imo, I have a 2016 and I got a sim for it just to try it. Just felt like a gimmick as it didn't provide anything useful and for me made it harder to read the roads.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf (Jan 3, 2020)

Saw people asking on various forums for map updates, so if anyone finds it useful feel free to get 2018 Full Europe below for your mk3:
Instructions included:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zjb3h ... b1opPaCH9V


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vekien said:


> Just felt like a gimmick as it didn't provide anything useful and for me made it harder to read the roads.


EXACTLY 100% agree with you. The street view mode is so low res and makes the already condensed UI less readable.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Saw people asking on various forums for map updates, so if anyone finds it useful feel free to get 2018 Full Europe below for your mk3:
> Instructions included:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zjb3h ... b1opPaCH9V


You cant update it you cars licence has expires. The licence is not embedded in to the map/update file. Its in your car. The moment you insert the card. The car will start checking its own license expiry. If your cars licence is expired it will refuse to update. I simply rejects the file.


----------

